
Show HN: Comb – an issue tracker that focuses on prioritizing - flipchart
https://www.withcomb.com
======
bernardhalas
From a quick glance this seems to be a tool that helps with the task
prioritization and distribution. It's not clear to me if this is a webapp or
if this is a desktop/mobile app (and which platforms are supported).

It seems like your tool integrates with some tools (I see 3 icons) but I'm
familiar with the GitHub icon only. What are the other 2 icons for?

[https://www.withcomb.com/attributes/](https://www.withcomb.com/attributes/) I
don't know what did you mean here at all (I'm a SW developer btw).

The animations are great, they add a lot of value (because otherwise it would
be difficult to imagine what are you talking about). It would be interesting
to see a video that would show things like basic setup, integration with git,
team task management,... so that I get better understanding how could we use
this tool. Currently it seems it's meant for simple tasks as if I have a more
complex one I'd give it to a concrete person who was the best suited for it.

Also, your site targets mainly SW development businesses (also based on your
animations), but I believe this could work very well in other businesses too.
Perhaps if you make the site more understandable for general public, it could
be of a value.

Also, I'm sorry, but I don't know what feature shall I imagine after reading
this: [https://www.withcomb.com/button-
actions/](https://www.withcomb.com/button-actions/)

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

Good luck!

~~~
flipchart
> From a quick glance this seems to be a tool that helps with the task
> prioritization and distribution.

That's correct. It's similar to Jira and Trello, but instead of letting people
have free roam on what task they work on, the system assigns them work
according to the prioritized task list.

> What are the other 2 icons for? The other 2 are Bitbucket & GitLab.

> but I believe this could work very well in other businesses too It is
> definitely applicable to a wide variety of audiences. I focused on SW devs
> because that's my background, and I thought that focusing on a single market
> would allow me to better communicate the message. But it seems I've got some
> work to do anyway

I've had a lot of trouble trying to articulate the value that Comb brings. I'm
not sure if it's because I'm trying to make it look too much like marketing
fluff. Do you think that more specific examples would help?

Thanks for all the feedback! It's really valuable

------
kilk666
This is a really exciting approach to issue tracking! Can't wait to hear more
about the details, so I can tell others. :)

~~~
alvinmuala
I absolutely agree :)

